# Audience applauding itself



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't recall exactly who I'm quoting here, but it went along the lines of:

"*At the end of a performance, the audience actually applauses itself instead of the performer, congratulating itself for attending and having such good taste.*"

...in the context of reception theory. I remember reading literature excerpts by critics and authors such as Berlioz, Debussy, Paul Griffiths, Hans Jauss, etc. but I can't put my finger on it.

Anyway, I thought it was a brilliant analysis. :lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you the Max Planck guy?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Are you the Max Planck guy?


Yes, I'm Max Planck.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I always thought people clapped and cheered because they were so happy that it's finally _over_ and they get to go home...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Philip said:


> Yes, I'm Max Planck.


Since when did you learn punctuation?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Are you the Max Planck guy?














Dodecaplex said:


> Since when did you learn punctuation?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

No, I don't think so. I would say they are merely showing their appreciation of the performer. As a performer, I sincerely appreciate this.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Philip said:


> I don't recall exactly who I'm quoting here, but it went along the lines of:
> 
> "*At the end of a performance, the audience actually applauses itself instead of the performer, congratulating itself for attending and having such good taste.*"
> 
> ...


In this lecture, Benjamin Zander attributes that theory to some kids:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

If true, this could be the reason some consider this platform a terrible thing.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, and the performer supports the audience in this act of self-adoration by bowing to it.


----------

